# 15



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Friday afternoon I headed out of town to do some more scouting for our first contest of the season that's happening in a few weeks. Saturday we scouted an area completely new to us but still managed to find a decent amount of coyotes and sign. Plenty of scat, tracks and easy access in and out of different areas with good roads. We ended up doing a few stands to see how the coyotes reacted and we killed two in two stands so we decided to put the call and gun away for the day and keep finding roads.

We got tired of scouting and finding good areas to hunt but not hunting them because we want to save them for when the are worth some money. So we loaded up Sunday morning and headed to an area that I hadn't been to in a few years. Long story short we had the best single day I have ever had, we killed 15 for the day. Killed a triple, two doubles and a bunch of singles. Most of them died by the shotgun right on top of the call but I did kill a few with my bolt gun. i wish I would have known this area was gonna be so good I would have saved it but oh well what can you do. We had a blast and we are gonna have a hard time topping Sunday. Hope the contest goes this good but I highly doubt it haha.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Best give yourself a "Best Day Trophy" award Sheepdog--- that's a lot of fur you put in the dirt. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank you sir, it was unreal. Blessed to have experienced it


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

outstanding! way to go!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A great day indeed, Congrats..


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW!!! now thats a mess of yotes

i like the colors on the one your squatting behind


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Holy smokes ! Nice work cleaning that area up. Congrats on a great day !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Way to stack them up hope you left some for the contest


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congratulations on your kills----Great pic's Thanks for sharing--Wow !!!!! That's more than most shoot in our area all Winter AGAIN Congrats---------------------------------------svb*


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Our contest spot is a good 100 plus miles from this area, but I wish I would have known this area was gonna be this good I would have saved it. Bummer

Yes sir we shot some pretty coyotes, seems like the males were the best ones over the weekend.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a career! Hope your head has stopped spinning. Great work!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats az sheepdog... Nice work!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Gonna be tough to top that , congrats ..


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Congrats on that Sir. That is amazing! Keep it up.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice work, thanks for sharing! Now it's just a matter of time before we find out if you cleaned out an area we hit. Hahaha

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks everybody, still dreaming about it.

Mark it's very possible, I'm sure you guys will still kill a pile. Seems like there are lots of coyotes out this year, hopefully we can keep the ball rolling.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

az sheepdog said:


> Thanks everybody, still dreaming about it.
> 
> Mark it's very possible, I'm sure you guys will still kill a pile. Seems like there are lots of coyotes out this year, hopefully we can keep the ball rolling.


Yeah we've noticed the same thing. Got the rain when we needed it I guess this past year!

I think you've mentioned it before, but my memory sucks. Lol. What shotgun round do you guys run?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Mark I have been using 3in #4 buck for years and years but this year I have been using those Winchester varmint x BB and I really like them to be honest. It puts a hurting in coyotes


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

az sheepdog said:


> Mark I have been using 3in #4 buck for years and years but this year I have been using those Winchester varmint x BB and I really like them to be honest. It puts a hurting in coyotes


Right on. After I got my 90 yard Coyote with those Winchester BB loads I was sold.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

